# Learning kontakt scripting



## DAS (May 7, 2021)

Hi there, I'm new here, heard it was a good place to learn some stuff. I've just started on all the documentation and a few tutorials around kontakt scripting and have a bunch of wav's ready to make into a library. It's all experimental noise just while I learn the coding and implementation, but who knows, might make something cool. I want to create an GUI with two X,Y pads and multiple drop down menus allowing one to change effects for the respective parameters. Any good info to help me in the direction would be super appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## darkogav (May 7, 2021)

Scripting Workshop


The place to talk about all aspects of theKontakt Script Processor (KSP).




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## DAS (May 7, 2021)

Great thank you!


----------



## Lindon (May 8, 2021)

look for david healeys video courses: https://xtant-audio.com/


----------

